# Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem [RESOLVED]



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my problem:

I just got done doing a full reinstall of Windows, and I got done installing BF2, 1.41 patch, and BF2:SF. Very shortly after starting up BF2:SF, I get this error, "mods/bf2/shaders/lightning.fx not found!!! _DO_ check your working directory, _AND_ sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local rendering programmer/GP (really!)"

First off, what is this talking about? And second, why the "really!" at the end? lol. Kinda odd to me.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

That's a very strange error indeed! Do you get that every time you start the game? Have you tried reinstalling?


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

I get it every time i start the game. I will try the reinstall. I just hope it works.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

I reinstalled the game, tried to start the game, got the same damn error. It's getting kinda annoying.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

Are you able to post a screenshot of it for us?

Are you patching it in the correct order? Have you got the latest patch for Special Forces?


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

I just uninstalled the entire game. I am going to start from scratch.

I install BF2, get the full 1.0-1.41 patch, then install BF2:SF. I've done it that way before and it's worked that way just fine. Don't know why it won't do it now.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

Unless you have a recommendation, i'll be glad to take any suggestions.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

Got it done. I had to do it a specific order. The way I did it was not the way it was supposed to be done. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Battlefield 2: Special Forces problem*

No worries. Glad you sorted it. For the reference of anyone else with the same problem, what was the order you had to do it in?


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Install Battlefield 2 - then Special Forces - then the 1.41 patch. The Special Forces discs has a patch on it for regular BF2. I'm guessing, that if you do the 1.41 patch before BF2:SF, you'll have some problems.

There is a patch for BF2:SF, but I didn't have to do that patch because the server I normally play on was able to be played on without that.

By the way, anyone who wants to join a great server, Tom Clancy Syndicate is a pretty fun and challenging server. I'm a part of it (TCS cehile23), and we get some good guys who play that offer a challenge.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting that info. Have fun playing!


----------



## smit293 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got this issue also, but that was one weird error message he's right. I have a screen of it here.










Sorry i know it's an old topic, but being i just ran across the issue myself and found the solution here i wanted to also give thanks. Being such a weird error message I also wanted to show ya we aren't nuts! lol


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

milehile said:


> Install Battlefield 2 - then Special Forces - then the 1.41 patch. The Special Forces discs has a patch on it for regular BF2. I'm guessing, that if you do the 1.41 patch before BF2:SF, you'll have some problems.


try reinstallin the game like that


----------



## aarondtex (Mar 4, 2009)

I have windows vista and all the games are working fine. I am trying to install BF2SP64 and it is not working. The files extract then a blue dialog box appears and closes before I can see what it says. The program is not installing and want to play it! Any options or am I just out of luck on Vista?


----------



## bycallisto (Apr 6, 2009)

open "Client_shaders" ZIP file (u can find in Battlefield 2\mods\bf2) and extract to in "shaders" file (u can this file in mods\bf2)


trust me, it's worked


----------

